
An nicotine-free alternative for smokers - shwinnabego
http://www.itsoklahomas.com/
======
shwinnabego
Well aware that this isn't tech focused, but I have oddly found a number of
folks in tech who are looking for alternatives to cigs / vapes.

I helped launch this company - oklahoma smokes - that makes nicotine-free,
tobacco-free smokes. They're made with hemp flower and are designed to be an
alternative for people looking to quit smoking or replace the habit. Happy to
answer any q's!

~~~
throw_away
I don't see any mention on the site— do they smell like THC flower when
they're smoked? Even in the fairly lefty, 420-friendly cities I've lived in,
this would raise a few eyebrows, particularly at the workplace. Like cracking
open an O'Doul's at a church brunch.

~~~
shwinnabego
Yes, adding that! They smell and burn with a similar profile as cannabis. It’s
certainly a conversation starter, but hopefully something that becomes more
accepted with time / education

------
srtjstjsj
So these relieve cravings without nicotine?

Do they have the or other bad things?

You're still breathing smoke which causes cancers right?

The lab results mention high PYRETHRINS level. How bad is that?

Is 100ppb of lead bad?

~~~
shwinnabego
They help with nicotine cravings. But yes you hit on an important point,
smoking anything is still bad and combustion creates harmful byproducts
regardless of the inputs.

The pyrethrins are actually plant based so not bad...we were concerned about
that at first as well!

Good Q on the lead, I suspect that it’s far far below any concerning threshold
but will double back with an answer

------
everdumb
I guess I don't see the point of this. This isn't going to be anything about
needing a nicotine fix, I imagine if you're trying to stop smoking vaping and
slowly cutting back the nicotine intake is an obviously better solution. If
you're trying to stop vaping I can't see why on Earth you would go back to
smoking something.

Also I thought self promotion was banned here. Funny how Dang has the time to
stomp out any hint of discomfort with Chinese genocide but cannot do the bare
minimum when it comes to getting rid of ads for cigarettes.

~~~
shwinnabego
Curious to know how / why vaping is preferable to this?

~~~
lapinot
Almost all of the bad stuff in cigarette smoke aren't specific to tobacco, for
example tar and carbon-monoxide. Nicotine is bad because it creates a strong
addiction, but "apart from that" afaik there's not much to it (still weakens
the heart, probably on levels similar to coffee or tea). Most of the physical
damage is done by repeatedly inhaling smoke (aggravated by highly incomplete
combustion).

~~~
shwinnabego
Don’t disagree with any of that. But breaking the addiction is step one, no?

~~~
srtjstjsj
That's what nicotine treatment is for.

If someone has already broken the nicotine addiction, why would they need to
smoke non-nicotine?

These things seem to have none of the benefits of cigarettes.

~~~
shwinnabego
Part of what makes breaking the addiction so difficult is the habit of smoking
+ oral fixation, so this is meant to be used in conjunction with NRT

